# Wow! Riders think that we’re losers!



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn’t have a job and one of the girls says that’s ok he’ll get one soon and at least he’s not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn’t even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
Another time I heard these girls saying to each other “can you imagine going home and telling your parents “hey mom and dad I met this great guy he’s an Uber driver” and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm surprised you are surprised.

Cabbies have never had a great reputation - it's their pure capitalist tendencies I think.
But, at least they get the respect that someone gets when they're making a living.

How much respect can you have for a $10 a toss prostitute?
Well, you get less because YOU only charge $3.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver


....are you concerned? A lot? Well, tell them you are an essential worker. That should be good for a level or 2 boost, right?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

You should take it as a compliment. If they found you more scary than attractive, they wouldn't say something so dumb.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shit test


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


Could be worse.

At least you're not unemployed and living off the government.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I never look down at a person that has a job .
Even cleaning shit . That person is working hard and honest to put a buck on the table .
Anybody can turn to crime or selling drugs. Those jobs are much easier and pay better .
A lot of drivers do uber for extra spending money . Those two girls are (GOLD DIGGERS ) 
They will get a person to take them in .Typically treat them like total shit . A bug will be treated with more respect then those Two girls .
And a uber driver has a car Girls did not . Total losers . Do not let them get to you ignore them , Thanks for sharing the story .
Needless to say they would of pissed me off if i was in your shoes .
They saying all drivers are trash . Some of us trade stocks have hundres of thousands in our banks or retired . Own our homes have a happy family some of us are highly educated .. So why is it bad to earn extra money ? 
Next time ask them . ( Why is it so bad to be a driving .?) It helps with buying my kids nice things . Sorry for trying to be a good parent B......HH
See if they have a educated answer .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


. 






UberBastid said:


> How much respect can you have for a $10 a toss prostitute?
> Well, you get less because YOU only charge $3.


Haha
I never use a prostitute less than 25
Oops 
I mean I've never used a prostitute



ColdRider said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> At least you're not unemployed and living off the government.


The Senate?
Congress?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Idiot chics. They have no idea how hard it is to qualify, how much strategy is involved to turn this to a six figure gig. Let them know you are Diamond rated and when they fall all over you...brush them off and tell them you’ve got a pickup


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

A loooooser who made 50k++ last year.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think you mean THEY think YOU are a loser.

They certainly do not think I am a loser.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


Uber did this to you.
Cheapened your worth.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


In other breaking news, scientists are reporting that water has finally been proven to be wet.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time


Said all the cool dudes everywhere.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Marketing jobs is on the way down , it’s following the same footsteps of banking sector and real estate . Marketing is in the same ranking/ ball park figure of a car sales person , which might be lower than a Uber XL driver😛
Picked up a beauty queen , around 20 and she said she makes 6 figs with no College experience ... qualification = looks 🤫


----------



## Cuban Hottie (Dec 31, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I never look down at a person that has a job .
> Even cleaning shit . That person is working hard and honest to put a buck on the table .
> Anybody can turn to crime or selling drugs. Those jobs are much easier and pay better .
> A lot of drivers do uber for extra spending money . Those two girls are (GOLD DIGGERS )
> ...


Triggered much? How is your music session business doing? &#128516;



Amos69 said:


> I think you mean THEY think YOU are a loser.
> 
> They certainly do not think I am a loser.


Getting a lot of numbers from drag queens lately?



SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


I think dating a homeless person has more potential if you can find one hard working and cleaning up their act. At least they have a drive that an Uber driver would never have.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cuban Hottie said:


> Triggered much? How is your music session business doing? &#128516;
> 
> 
> Getting a lot of numbers from drag queens lately?


Lately?


----------



## Cuban Hottie (Dec 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Lately?


I see the answer is yes.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cuban Hottie said:


> I see the answer is yes.


Welcome back!


----------



## Cuban Hottie (Dec 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Welcome back!


I am new here. Just wanted everyone to know that most people view Uber drivers as creepy and weird. Date a rideshare driver? Yuck!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to laugh, my wife will occasionally mention to a friend that I drive uber part time. She gets some odd reactions from people who don't know us that well. What's important is that my wife doesn't mind, I take good care of her and she does the same for me. 

When I used to date, I always showed up in my ratty car not the nice one. If that turned you off then you definitely weren't the girl for me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In reminded of the story ( urban legend?) where an Uber passenger gives her driver shit the entire ride in to a job interview. She basically admits to the driver that she put some blatant lies on her resume, fake job ect... she's super rude to the guy ect.

Then he drops her off in front of the building and she confidently walks in, does her interview, clears the HR phase with flying colors then gets a meeting with the department head.

She then walks in to his office and her mouth drops.

Apparently the department head or whatever was doing Uber one the side because he has 3 kids in college. And that morning he did a destination filter trip on the way in to the office.

Then the moral of the story is you never know what an Uber drivers day job is.

I also heard an alternate version where the passenger is talking on the phone the whole time about pulling one over on the inspectors and then low and behold his Uber drivers day job is inspector.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to laugh, my wife will occasionally mention to a friend that I drive uber part time. She gets some odd reactions from people who don't know us that well. What's important is that my wife doesn't mind, I take good care of her and she does the same for me.
> 
> When I used to date, I always showed up in my ratty car not the nice one. If that turned you off then you definitely weren't the girl for me.


I honestly don't want any girl who would give a crap what kind of car I drive. Truth of the matter is that driving a cab is a minor side gig and barely a stream of income at this point.

I work for the TSA, I have my life savings in some rental properties, few times a month I drive a cab for a shift.

Doesn't seem bad at all to me now does it?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I'm surprised you are surprised.
> 
> Cabbies have never had a great reputation - it's their pure capitalist tendencies I think.
> But, at least they get the respect that someone gets when they're making a living.
> ...


Or their tendency to be paranoid misanthropes.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't give a flying flip what any of my passengers think of me. I know where I picked them up, and I know where I dropped them off. 99% of them have no business judging me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cuban Hottie said:


> At least they have a drive that an Uber driver would never have.


A sock is born.


----------



## kiwigirlinnv (Jul 29, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


When I was doing Uber Eats, this 19yo AA girl who was 105lbs wet, bitterly complained that I wouldn't walk up 3 flights of steps to deliver to her door her two drinks from Sonic. She had the nerve to reach into my vehicle from the drivers window and snatched her drinks and proceeded to cuss me out. When I replied she told me how broke I was. Mind you, this girl was living in an apartment building (and I suspect she didn't own a vehicle). She had no clue I was a retired, wealthy woman who owns multiple properties. The nerve of her! I reported her belligerent behavior to Uber. Uber replied stating they wouldn't match the customer with me again. Seriously???


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I probably clear more money every week than 85% of my pax do.

Like I really care what they think about me........they are just self loading freight after all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I probably clear more money every week than 85% of my pax do.


My net worth most likely exceeds 99.5% of my pax; and really that matters way more, right? A noob can be making $200k and at the same time have over $200k per year in bills. That would be a level of shame way north of being a simply RS driver.

When this comes up 'why are you an Uber driver' I tell the truth; for the schedule and time out of the house. I retired at 52 and then the school volunteer gig dried up, so here I am. Deal with that (I don't say that part, but think it).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> My net worth most likely exceeds 99.5% of my pax; and really that matters way more, right? A noob can be making $200k and at the same time have over $200k per year in bills. That would be a level of shame way north of being a simply RS driver.
> 
> When this comes up 'why are you an Uber driver' I tell the truth; for the schedule and time out of the house. I retired at 52 and then the school volunteer gig dried up, so here I am. Deal with that (I don't say that part, but think it).


I am currently carrying more than 2 million in mortgages. That number can change dramatically based on sales and acquisitions. I am a real estate guy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I am currently carrying more than 2 million in mortgages


happy to report my mortgage is much much smaller for a single home. Do have a POS timeshare in Hawaii (not my idea, but I paid for it).

Net worth is only partially from the house. The rest is in investments.

I have the net worth, wife unit has the cash flow (job). Perfect match.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


Well yeah... remember how people used to make fun of fast food workers, or the saying "staying in school or you'll be asking 'you want some fries with that'"? ... well the new saying goes something like "stay in school or you'll be saying 'Hi Im your uber'" . Bubbering is the new low.... but you gotta do what you gotta do. Suck it up and do it while working towards better things.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

We work in a field where our actions, conversations, behavior, etc. dictate if we get 5*, let alone a tip, and are at the mercy of a false accusation for a shutdown. Yes, indeed is a low field, and others have found a way to poke fun at us and indirectly make us their private servants for the 5-7 minute ride. Must suck it up, and make the best of it.
Everyone has their story to be here, for me, is just easy money to make during my spare time. I too have a W2 that is more than enough, my wife also works and we are ok. However, not all are similar to us. At the very least rs gives an opportunity to others until something better come along. 

I try to underplay my situation. keep it simple and private.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


I once had this really horrible job but it paid great and no one knew my coworker had this girlfriend she was a gold digging B she hated me was always rude to me. One day my coworker called me and asked if he could take a swim in my pool I said sure use the back gate 2 hours later I come home I also used the back gate and to my surprise he was with his girlfriend before I could say hello she made a rude remark wtf are you doing here and I said ummmm this is my house in a instant she was oh so lovey dovy. Typical B from that point on I always talked down to her lol.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Mole said:


> I once had this really horrible job but it paid great and no one knew my coworker had this girlfriend she was a gold digging B she hated me was always rude to me. One day my coworker called me and asked if he could take a swim in my pool I said sure use the back gate 2 hours later I come home I also used the back gate and to my surprise he was with his girlfriend before I could say hello she made a rude remark wtf are you doing here and I said ummmm this is my house in a instant she was oh so lovey dovy. Typical B from that point on I always talked down to her lol.


LOL, she must have been bobbing for diamonds.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> LOL, she must have been bobbing for diamonds.


It was LA in the 80's gold digger central my friend had a really nice car and clothes but could not afford to buy a home because he spent his money on crap. I'm cheap anti social and have nothing to prove. It throws off all the gold diggers because they think your broke.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> At least you're not unemployed and living off the government.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


You're surprised??!!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

L


SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


Look at it this way. Those girls most likely live with room mates, have less than $100 in their checking account and they do not own a vehicle. As nearly as I can tell, they are the loosers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

cumonohito said:


> We work in a field where our actions, conversations, behavior, etc. dictate if we get 5*, let alone a tip, and are at the mercy of a false accusation for a shutdown. Yes, indeed is a low field, and others have found a way to poke fun at us and indirectly make us their private servants for the 5-7 minute ride. Must suck it up, and make the best of it.
> Everyone has their story to be here, for me, is just easy money to make during my spare time. I too have a W2 that is more than enough, my wife also works and we are ok. However, not all are similar to us. At the very least rs gives an opportunity to others until something better come along.
> 
> I try to underplay my situation. keep it simple and private.


Exactly, you never want to show up the pax, thru have a way of taking it out on you. I play the role they want me to, a happy go lucky guy who likes driving.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Exactly, you never want to show up the pax, thru have a way of taking it out on you. I play the role they want me to, a happy go lucky guy who likes driving.


Odd I take the exact opposite tact. While not trying to show anyone up, I always address them as intellectual equals (unless I am slumming for some reason) Many of my customers rent properties from me, and I have helped 4 find cars they were looking to buy. 13 of my passengers have paid me for mentorship and life growth consultations.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.





SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


Must have just started driving mate :biggrin: Uber driver is below that of a garbage truck driver if you really wanted to know where you are on the totem pole. Actually pretty close to been a homeless person in the eyes of society. Even though it might not be so with the other things that some drivers do but for the vast majority of drivers that just drives it is true.

Clock up another few years in this gig and get ten or twenty thousand trips under ur belts and all the secrets will be revealed to you on the job :thumbup: if you don't get deactivated perm 1st. You'll even learn how to completely filter out any conversation that riders may have in the car as you drive as words enter one ear and exit the other without you even comprehending anything that they are saying. This comes after driving many many thousands of trips. It is a very useful skill to develop. As soon as you go online it goes online like autopilot.


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

4 million years of primate evolution has resulted in some standard gendered instincts that are rarely deviated from, unless massive amounts of alcohol are involved--

men are biologically programmed to think women are _*not *_pieces of shit, unless they prove otherwise (and even being proven a piece of shit doesn't matter if she's hot.) this ensures that males will be willing to ghork just about anything, which is the male's primary genetic responsibility.

women are biologically programmed to think men _*are* _pieces of shit, unless they prove otherwise. this ensures that women carefully select who impregnates them (lolz), which is THEIR primary genetic responsibility.

in terms of dating material, evolution has seen to it that 98% of women are already predisposed to regard you as a piece of shit by default, unless you put on a pretty good song and dance. but if they know ahead of time you're an uber driver, that's like going up to bat in the majors with a yellow plastic wiffleball bat in your hands. your 2% chance drops effectively to zero, unless the girl is batshit crazy, blackout drunk, or 350 pounds.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> At least you're not unemployed and living off the government.


One would make more money unemployed and living off the government. Plus, the girls specifically stated that they prefer fully unemployed guys as opposed to uber drivers.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It good to see fellow drivers understand already and the OP is only realizing :biggrin:

Monday.









Deactivated Friday.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


I really never consider what other people think of me. I cannot judge anyone else, but please kindly disregard those girls. It will only make yourself frustrated at their immature thinking. If you are working hard, honestly, and trying to help others, I think girls will notice. The ones that judge you are not worth your attention.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I think you mean THEY think YOU are a loser.
> 
> They certainly do not think I am a loser.


I prefer to think of myself as an asshole rather than loser.

Toe-may-toe, toe-mah-toe.&#129335;‍♂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> I prefer to think of myself as an @@@@@@@ rather than loser.
> 
> Toe-may-toe, toe-mah-toe.&#129335;‍♂


Foot fetish.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Foot fetish.


Feet are nasty.










I mean there are worse things to be into but I never understood feet. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


You should be more concerned about why you value their opinion. Or anybody's opinion for that matter &#129300;.


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

Well the same way around. I wouldnt want to date a girl that doesn't drive and only relies on Ride Share. Talk about losers.....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Picked up a beauty queen , around 20 and she said she makes 6 figs with no College experience ... qualification = looks &#129323;


Short duration career, though.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?


Yeah, my family was checking into a family-owned hotel once and the owner/operator said "at least you're not an uber driver" . Weird, the driving was what paid for that vacation.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nicely composed , entertaining made up fairytale &#128512;

Forget the marketing career, try Hollywood writing &#128539;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

jcarrolld said:


> You should be more concerned about why you value their opinion. Or anybody's opinion for that matter &#129300;.


@jcarrolld , very, very good points, and quite succinctly put.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cuban Hottie said:


> I am new here. Just wanted everyone to know that most people view Uber drivers as creepy and weird. Date a rideshare driver? Yuck!


Thank you. Serious uber drivers should not concern themselves with dating but rather focus on how to get out of the mess that got them there. The long time between pings is there so that one car reflect on ones failures and not make same mistakes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Cuban Hottie said:


> I am new here. Just wanted everyone to know that most people view Uber drivers as creepy and weird. Date a rideshare driver? Yuck!


Some of them i have met . They have very bad personal pride.
No showers clothing never washed in 6 months .Dirty cars.
Food stuck in there beards teeth . Stinky . 
So these may of been the drivers those girls were speaking about . 
Not the part timer that has there own house family .


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

We're Uber drivers, Just like taxi drivers except we are dumb enough to wear our own car out doing the same as taxi drivers for less money.
How much respect did you expect?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gosh, I wonder how garbage truck drivers feel?  🤔


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Some of them i have met . They have very bad personal pride.
> No showers clothing never washed in 6 months .Dirty cars.
> Food stuck in there beards teeth . Stinky .
> So these may of been the drivers those girls were speaking about .
> Not the part timer that has there own house family .


You just described the average American in his 40-s.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> This time I can use some feedback.


Why are you playing attention to sugar babies?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear is still fat from bear's earnings while most other bears are losing weight sleeping away the winter. Thus, bear will be fatter come mating season, and will be much more successful at mating than smaller, weaker bears. Bear wins! Bear always wins, because bear is a winner. Bear will always be a winner. And humans will always be losers!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Short duration career, though.


Excellent point!! So many young women lean and bank on their looks for income. But that as u said is so short lived.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Excellent point!! So many young women lean and bank on their looks for income. But that as u said is so short lived.


Human females get a better deal than bear sows. Bears hit it and quit it, and even if we wanted to help raise the cubs (we don't), the momma bears would attack us.

Whereas human females can have up to one cub per year for 20 years or so, and human males will be required to pay cub support for eighteen years. As long as the human female chooses fat, prosperous mates, she should do well to maintain a high standard of living!


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> I don't give a flying flip what any of my passengers think of me. I know where I picked them up, and I know where I dropped them off. 99% of them have no business judging me.


Exactly!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> I'm cheap anti social and have nothing to prove.


Change cheap to thrifty and that about sums me up. To me cheap buys the cheapest, Thrifty buys the best for the value/planned use.

I really don't care what people think, can't really say I have openly had someone bash an Uber driver while I was driving them. I have had some very intelligent discussions with people that are very well off and could tell they were surprised that I knew about the subject we were discussing.

Driving Uber on top of my day W-2 job has:

Allowed me to pay off my car
Allowed me to pay off my house
Be completely debt free
Allowed me to pay cash to have the roof replaced on my house
Allowed me to pay cash for a new boat
Allowed me to max out my IRA contributions
Given me the savings to buy a new vehicle when needed


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Change cheap to thrifty and that about sums me up. To me cheap buys the cheapest, Thrifty buys the best for the value/planned use.
> 
> I really don't care what people think, can't really say I have openly had someone bash an Uber driver while I was driving them. I have had some very intelligent discussions with people that are very well off and could tell they were surprised that I knew about the subject we were discussing.
> 
> ...


you are so full of @@@@


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Collectively, *Uber* and *Uber drivers* are losers, that we agree?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Collectively, *Uber* and *Uber drivers* are losers, that we agree?


I'm a well paid loser... So call anything you want.

Except don't slap me on the ass and call me Sally.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm a well paid loser... So call anything you want.
> 
> Except don't slap me on the ass and call me Sally.


You had a golden opportunity


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

No one *working* to better the lives of their families or themselves are losers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> you are so full of @@@@


What ever. I make Rideshare work for me. I turn a taxable profit every year on top of the non taxable profit I make over the difference between what my car costs me to operate the standard mileage deduction. If I could not make a profit I would not drive.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> What ever. I make Rideshare work for me. I turn a taxable profit every year on top of the non taxable profit I make over the difference between what my car costs me to operate the standard mileage deduction. If I could not make a profit I would not drive.


refer to my previous reply


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I've heard from women that they have more respect for "will work for food" panhandlers. They tell me that at least they don't drive their cars into the ground. Apparently they think they have more business sense. No overhead!



DudeUbering said:


> refer to my previous reply


Maybe you should you post a copy of your tax return on the backseat. See if that helps


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

most Uber drivers ARE losers.


----------



## In the heat of the night (Jan 1, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I'm surprised you are surprised.
> 
> Cabbies have never had a great reputation - it's their pure capitalist tendencies I think.
> But, at least they get the respect that someone gets when they're making a living.
> ...


Beautifully said...


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Anybody can turn to crime or selling drugs. Those jobs are much easier and pay better .


or becoming a politician


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

montecristo said:


> or becoming a politician


Most people gotta have some standards of dignity. It is much more respectable to be a drug dealer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Most people gotta have some standards of dignity. It is much more respectable to be a drug dealer.


At least they selling something that people actually want.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I still don't really understand how a job or gig translates to someone being a loser. These girls clearly aren't looking to settle down, so what difference does it make what someone's work is? Their partner's ability to acquire resources should be way down the list for them. So if anything, it serves as a reminder that what people say and how they really feel are often two very different things.

For instance, I know full well that a charismatic garbage man could still get mad a$$. It's my feeling that most decent women aren't trying to be looked after, or for a guy to provide all the answers. I think they by and large prefer a relatable partner to experience life with, and to work it all out together.

Think about it - what if you're a big shot lawyer but still a sadsack who can't hold a real conversation worth a damn? Aren't you still screwed?

With attraction, all you're trying to do is build positive emotion. You can do that in a million different ways. But I'd argue that if you're looking to do it by way of finances or status, you're not going about it correctly.

Bottom line, take all that shit with a massive grain of salt.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> I heard these two girls talking about these two guys that they met at a bar and one of these guys didn't have a job and one of the girls says that's ok he'll get one soon and at least he's not an Uber driver. Wtf!?
> I have a daytime job in marketing and I get a lot of respect and attention from women all of the time but the minute I turn on that Uber app it suddenly transfers me into this low life Uber Driver that nobody wouldn't even fathom of going out on a date with so how did we become part of societies generates?
> Another time I heard these girls saying to each other "can you imagine going home and telling your parents "hey mom and dad I met this great guy he's an Uber driver" and then they both busted out laughing for the next ten minutes. This time I can use some feedback.


You should of said unless it was you! Mom and dad would love you lol those people live for people and are nobody themselves a job or title does not define who a person is. Most of them are tied to there job and don't even have a life like a Uber driver does lol plus those girls are shallow how old were they 10 lol



kingcorey321 said:


> I never look down at a person that has a job .
> Even cleaning shit . That person is working hard and honest to put a buck on the table .
> Anybody can turn to crime or selling drugs. Those jobs are much easier and pay better .
> A lot of drivers do uber for extra spending money . Those two girls are (GOLD DIGGERS )
> ...


Thats the truth lol good post that's what I believe too and I'm sure those loser girls parents would love me or this guy who said this more than some fool with a title or job that the movies show as being superior etc and yeah those woman are all looking for a idiot to use for their money and security those types of women have nothing to offer except for laying in their backs I'd rather drive lol


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Think about it - what if you're a big shot lawyer but still a sadsack who can't hold a real conversation worth a damn? Aren't you still screwed?


If you a lawyer you can hold a real conversation, overwise you are a guy with lawyer degree working in homedepot.


----------

